# Como montar el plato de 3 CD de un Reproductor de CD Samsung



## yisnier (May 29, 2007)

Saludos a todos:

Lamento tener que molestarlos pero es que tengo un problema con el plato de un reproductor de CD Samsung modelo MAX-960. El problema apareció cuando fui a limpiar el  lente, ya que al desmontar el bloque óptico para su limpieza se me corrieron la ruedas dentadas de la bandeja de 3 CD del reproductor y ahora cuando lo enciendo lo único que hace la bandeja es entrar y salir la parte mecánica no lograr subir el bloque óptico para la lectura del disco cuando la bandeja entra. Me tiene como loco y no se como resolver esta situación si alguien me puede ayudar con cualquier sugerencia y su basta experiencia se lo agradeceré eternamente.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias por su atención.....


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2007)

Mira por aqui

fijate la bandeja de 3 CD de aiwa

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/3cd.htm
http://www.empresas.mundo-r.com/cromavideo/inicio.html


Normalmente hay unos puntos/taladros deben estar alineados en una posicion, normalmente con la bandeja entrada.


----------



## yisnier (May 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias Tiopepe tratare de seguir los pasos que mencionan en esos linK que me enviates, aunque ya los revise y el mecanismo de la Charola(Bandeja) de 3 CD del AIWA es parecido, pero tiene sus diferencias con la que tiene mi reproductor Samsung. De todos modo muchisimas gracias por su colaboracion. Intentare solucionar este problema con esa información.
Agradecere cualquier otra colaboraciòn


----------



## yisnier (Jun 4, 2007)

Saludos a todos:
Les comento que ya solucione el problema con el montaje de la bandeja, gracias a la gentil colaboración de Tiopepe, pues los link que me enviaste sobre la bandeja 3CD de Aiwa me sirvieron muchísimo, aunque tienen su diferencia con Samsung, ya que en este caso las dos ruedas dentadas que le faltan tres dientes deben coincidir esa parte sin diente en la parte interior de ambas, para que la bandeja pueda entrar en el mecanismo dentado y la rueda de carga principal tiene una marca que debe coincidir con la marca de la rueda dentada mas pequeña que le faltan los tres dientes.  
Muchas Gracias Tiopepe


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2007)

me alegro que no solo lo has solucionado, si no que ademas sin tener la mecanica de tu modelos lo has arreglado.

un saludo yisnier


----------

